# Age?



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I have a question that someone maybe able to answer. When I found Pesto 10 years ago... I found her under a parking garage in Colorado when I first seen her I honestly did not know what she was as I never seen a baby pigeon before but she had absolutely no feathers at all... she was all pink. I have always wondered about how old she was. My husband said I could take her home because she probably wouldn't live ( hahaha guess he was wrong huh?) He is gone but my bird is still here with me. Any ideas?

Cindy
Naturegirl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,


Is Pesto white? Did he have his eyes open or not when you found him? He may have only been a few days old.

Check this website and compare the baby pigeons at various ages to when you first got Pesto:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

no she isn't white and never has been but she was and looked like the same baby at 6 days old, cool at least I know the around abouts of her age when I got her. Thank You Treesa, you know of some really awsome sites! 

Cindy


----------

